# My first SS retirement check



## Denise1952

I can hardly breath right now, and I am shaking, and drying tears of joy.  I have lived on next to nothing for about the last 5 years.  I lost my last job when I got hurt lifting things in a warehouse in 2010.  Then so many health issues came along as well, and some of you know the story.  But today when I opened my account, there was the money I need to live a decent life on.  I am so grateful for social security, as I was not good at finances or savings in my life.

Can anyone relate?


----------



## Denise1952

LOL, my sister came in and put a piece of paper in front of me on my laptop screen!!  Love it!!


----------



## Shirley

Love it. Congratulations.  Can I borrow five bucks?


----------



## Denise1952

Sure, and I promise to keep the interest low for you Shirley, is 20% high?  Told you I wasn't good at finances, LOL!!


----------



## Cookie

Congrats Denise, it will get better and better for you.  Life is good. :banana:


----------



## Denise1952

Oh thanks Cookie  I have been planning a long time, as I will need to be frugal.  But the things is, I am already used to that, LOL!  I agree, I get pretty sour on life, but it can be so wonderful hugs, denise


----------



## Denise1952

Shirley said:


> Love it. Congratulations.  Can I borrow five bucks?



By the way, that's the best, dang avatar I ever saw on a woman's profile, you go girl, awesome, LOL!!  Them moose can be the meanest, the oneriest critters to ride, but just shows me you're another of my heros, LOL!


----------



## Bullie76

Finances can cause a lot of stress. Congrats. Are you able to do a little part time work? Something fun with a little extra spending money would be nice too.


----------



## hollydolly

Fantastic  news Denise... You must be in the best mood for a very long time..



Now remember the first thing you have to spend it on is a flight ticket to the UK... LOL...only kidding...I am really delighted for you...


----------



## Pam

Great news, Denise.


----------



## Denise1952

hollydolly said:


> Fantastic  news Denise... You must be in the best mood for a very long time..
> 
> View attachment 15030
> 
> Now remember the first thing you have to spend it on is a flight ticket to the UK... LOL...only kidding...I am really delighted for you...



Thanks Holly,

well, the bank is taking out a bit each month for savings, plus I'll throw in when I can, so it isn't out of the question.  I have a friend that is saving too.  So she and I could go together if things work out  thanks again, Denise


----------



## Denise1952

Pam said:


> Great news, Denise.



LOL, my buddy had to get me to check my account to see if it was there, LOL!  Somehow I felt it wouldn't be, LOL!  Like I dreamed I was going to get it, LOL!!


----------



## halalu

I am so happy for you and to hear that something good has happened to you or anyone else in this forum. Hard work and long years can finally ease some of your burdens. Hang in there!


----------



## Denise1952

thanks halalu  It's been a long wait, and something I didn't want to draw so early, I'm 62, but it was there and I needed it  Glad to have you aboard Denise


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

nwlady said:


> Sure, and I promise to keep the interest low for you Shirley, is 20% high?  Told you I wasn't good at finances, LOL!!



I'll help with the math, if you loan Shirley $5 and she pays you $20 back, it's only 3% interest.  Very good rate.


----------



## ronaldj

live long and prosper .....


----------



## Shirley

nwlady said:


> By the way, that's the best, dang avatar I ever saw on a woman's profile, you go girl, awesome, LOL!!  Them moose can be the meanest, the oneriest critters to ride, but just shows me you're another of my heros, LOL!




It's easy, Denise. They are just like men; you have to ride 'em hard and put 'em up wet. 

:wink::lofl:

I'll be looking for the check in the mail.


----------



## Debby

nwlady said:


> I can hardly breath right now, and I am shaking, and drying tears of joy.  I have lived on next to nothing for about the last 5 years.  I lost my last job when I got hurt lifting things in a warehouse in 2010.  Then so many health issues came along as well, and some of you know the story.  But today when I opened my account, there was the money I need to live a decent life on.  I am so grateful for social security, as I was not good at finances or savings in my life.
> 
> Can anyone relate?




I'm so happy for you Denise!  Three cheers for a decent living!  That much money will make it so much easier won't it?  I'm looking forward to having that same feeling in a few months.


----------



## Denise1952

Son_of_Perdition said:


> I'll help with the math, if you loan Shirley $5 and she pays you $20 back, it's only 3% interest.  Very good rate.



So then if I charge 20% do I get like at least 5 times 20 back?? LOLLLLL!!


----------



## Denise1952

Debby said:


> I'm so happy for you Denise!  Three cheers for a decent living!  That much money will make it so much easier won't it?  I'm looking forward to having that same feeling in a few months.



Yessssssssss!  And do you know what I did first?  Well, I had my tires rotated which is free, and of course I was bored sitting there so I went down to the thriftstore and bought a cute blouse for 5 bucks (sorry shirley, there went your dough).  Gotta get me some Gingko for my memory, LOL!  Ok, "first thing after all that"??  I opened a saving account and they'll automatically put some in each month for me, yeehaw!!


----------



## jujube

Congrats, Denise!


----------



## Denise1952

Shirley said:


> It's easy, Denise. They are just like men; you have to ride 'em hard and put 'em up wet.
> 
> :wink::lofl:
> 
> I'll be looking for the check in the mail.



Dang Shirley, were we separated at birth, LOL!!  I gotta get me a new avatar, I'm gonna be lookin, Hey I think I got an idea (and everyone said "oh oh")nthego:


----------



## Glinda

YAY!  Party at Denise's house!!!  Congrats, Denise!!!


----------



## SifuPhil

Congrats!

Since you're now a "lady of means", are you hiring any concubines?


----------



## Denise1952

Glinda said:


> YAY!  Party at Denise's house!!!  Congrats, Denise!!!



OMG, it's been a long time since I heard that, and they were always memorable, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952

SifuPhil said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Since you're now a "lady of means", are you hiring any concubines?



I'm seriously considering it.  How about just an idea of what your resume may look like? PS I mean, be clear now because when I see concubine, I think of something that will mow my yard, or hay if I have any


----------



## SifuPhil

nwlady said:


> I'm seriously considering it.  How about just an idea of what your resume may look like?



"A" through "P" or "Q" through "Z"? I'm afraid I had to break it into two volumes.


----------



## Denise1952

SifuPhil said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Since you're now a "lady of means", are you hiring any concubines?



I'm seriously considering it.  How about just an idea of what your resume may look like?

Ok, well, giving it to me in volumes is probably the best way, baby bites digest better


----------



## deesierra

Good for you!!! I took mine early too, at 62, because the high stress job I had seriously would have killed me if I'd waited. That first check felt like such a gift!!! Then I reminded myself that I've paid into that my entire working life and now I get the reward!!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Happy for you, Denise!


----------



## Ken N Tx

Congats _Denise...many more to come!!!

_


----------



## Warrigal

Good news Denise, and a big weight off your mind, I'm sure.


----------



## QuickSilver

I'm loving mine... I should have my 2nd one in a week...  So life is really good at the moment..  especially since I'm working full time too..


----------



## LogicsHere

All my best to you Denise. I don't know what it is living on next to nothing, but I do know what it's like having both take SS and working and still barely scraping by from my sister.  Hope this provides you with a good boost toward your future.


----------



## AZ Jim

Now if we can just beat back the politicians efforts to "mess with" the program and get some of the fund returned to the ss system...........


----------



## avrp

Denise, congratulations! That is great news!


----------



## Denise1952

deesierra said:


> Good for you!!! I took mine early too, at 62, because the high stress job I had seriously would have killed me if I'd waited. That first check felt like such a gift!!! Then I reminded myself that I've paid into that my entire working life and now I get the reward!!!



For sure Deesierra!  It's funny as I think back because I rarely paid any attention to what they were taking out.  I just had the mind set that money was not included on my check so I always paid attention to "take-home".  I never even checked for the longest time, of how it was accumulating.  Then I started getting scared when people talked about our SS maybe going away.  But I'll just be grateful for what I have now, and thanks to the faithful employers that put in for me too Yeehaw!!  I'm like Shirley riding her Moose saying "hi-oh Silver" away!  Off to slay some dragons, LOL, she kills me, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952

AZ Jim said:


> Now if we can just beat back the politicians efforts to "mess with" the program and get some of the fund returned to the ss system...........



I can't agree more Jim.  It scares me when I hear anyone say it may go away


----------



## Denise1952

marty said:


> Denise, congratulations! That is great news!



Thank you Marty, I never thought about how I was really going to feel, but it's pretty indescribable


----------



## Denise1952

QuickSilver said:


> I'm loving mine... I should have my 2nd one in a week...  So life is really good at the moment..  especially since I'm working full time too..



You earned it  Plus having a job is such a bonus, I'm still looking for ways to make some dough to supplement my SS


----------



## Denise1952

LogicsHere said:


> All my best to you Denise. I don't know what it is living on next to nothing, but I do know what it's like having both take SS and working and still barely scraping by from my sister.  Hope this provides you with a good boost toward your future.



Thanks Logics,

I don't think it's easy for any of us really.  The stress of wondering if we'll have a job, or find one to supplement, whether our SS will be there always for us.  One thing about living on next to nothing has taught me how "much" I don't need.  I have downsized so much from the big home my X and I had, and for the last 18 years lived in the tiniest cheapest rentals I could find  Now a big house is overwhelming and I have to stay in a small area of it to really be comfy, LOL!  Like here at my sisters, it's a BIG Modular. She kept coaxing me out into the extra living room, but nope, I preferred my little space in my bedroom  She knows now I wasn't hiding from her, just that I am used to smaller areas lol


----------



## Denise1952

Dame Warrigal said:


> Good news Denise, and a big weight off your mind, I'm sure.



Ohhhhhh, I love your pic Warri, and thank you so much!  I'm still bubbling over here, LOL!  I feel part of now, my sis helped this last year, so much.  Now I can pay her rent, and half the utilities, and she is happy I know, but she never ever griped once about me being here.  I'm afraid she will be lonely when I go, but I know we both need our own space


----------



## Denise1952

LOL, oh yeah, can I borrow that when you done with it Ken, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952

Ameriscot said:


> Happy for you, Denise!



Thanks much  Now I know what it's like to win the lottery, well, almost!  No, I take it back, it is like winning the lottery for me, LOL!!


----------



## ClassicRockr

Yes, it's great and I found that out when I first started getting mine. 
But, now the "downside" of this, of which I also found out and had to do:
Of course, the taxes that come out.
And then, when you turn 65 and want Medicare.  That's $104 that taken out each month. Then comes the expense of the medical supplement to go with Medicare and the Rx also. 
But, when you first start getting SS Retirement, it just seems so GREAT and the "I really needed this". Unfortunately, that feeling doesn't last too long.


----------



## Denise1952

Way to burst my bubble, but I did know about this.  I will just enjoy it the way it is for now thanks Rocker


----------



## ClassicRockr

Sorry, but I got my "bubble burst" quicker than I wanted to also.


----------



## Don M.

nwlady said:


> Way to burst my bubble, but I did know about this.  I will just enjoy it the way it is for now thanks Rocker



Check on the Oregon Dept. of Revenue web site to see if you will be charged for any Oregon State income tax.  Many states no longer tax SS benefits if your income is under a certain level.  Here, we get a break if our annual income is under $100K.


----------



## Denise1952

ClassicRockr said:


> Sorry, but I got my "bubble burst" quicker than I wanted to also.



So you're just paying it forward heylayful:


----------



## Denise1952

Don M. said:


> Check on the Oregon Dept. of Revenue web site to see if you will be charged for any Oregon State income tax.  Many states no longer tax SS benefits if your income is under a certain level.  Here, we get a break if our annual income is under $100K.



Ok Don, I am thinking I did get that info, but danged if I can remember.  The only tax I'll have to pay is if I earn over a certain amount which I doubt I would.  But I will check again now, since I'm on here Thanks for the reminder denise


----------



## Ken N Tx

nwlady said:


> Ok Don, I am thinking I did get that info, but danged if I can remember.  The only tax I'll have to pay is if I earn over a certain amount which I doubt I would.  But I will check again now, since I'm on here Thanks for the reminder denise



Also check to see if they have aid on paying Medicare..


----------



## Denise1952

Ken N Tx said:


> Also check to see if they have aid on paying Medicare..



Well, I can do that, but I'm planning a move soon, to Northern CA.  I've checked with some things down there as well.  So I will check both Oregon and CA  thank you Ken, denise


----------



## avrp

ClassicRockr said:


> Yes, it's great and I found that out when I first started getting mine.
> But, now the "downside" of this, of which I also found out and had to do:
> Of course, the taxes that come out.
> And then, when you turn 65 and want Medicare.  That's $104 that taken out each month. Then comes the expense of the medical supplement to go with Medicare and the Rx also.
> But, when you first start getting SS Retirement, it just seems so GREAT and the "I really needed this". Unfortunately, that feeling doesn't last too long.



Geesh Rocker....  :sorrow:


----------



## Denise1952

marty said:


> Geesh Rocker....  :sorrow:



I know, he just threw a wet, soggy blanket over our whole party, we'll get even with him later,


----------



## Butterfly

Denise, DO check on that aid in paying Medicare thing.  My sister gets her Medicare premium paid for by the state somehow because she gets less than a certain amount.  An extra $104 per month is an extra $104 per month . . .


----------



## ClassicRockr

Just remember, and not trying to ruin the party again, even if a person does have their monthly Medicare Premium paid, they will still have to pay, out of their own pocket, for the Supplement Medical (to go with Medicare) and the Rx. 

But, nwlady, you do have a few years before having this happen.


----------



## Denise1952

Butterfly said:


> Denise, DO check on that aid in paying Medicare thing.  My sister gets her Medicare premium paid for by the state somehow because she gets less than a certain amount.  An extra $104 per month is an extra $104 per month . . .



Thanks Butterfly, I will for sure check on it.  It's good to find out about all this ahead of time because otherwise, what a rude awakening on some things that will change, can change


----------



## Denise1952

ClassicRockr said:


> Just remember, and not trying to ruin the party again, even if a person does have their monthly Medicare Premium paid, they will still have to pay, out of their own pocket, for the Supplement Medical (to go with Medicare) and the Rx.
> 
> But, nwlady, you do have a few years before having this happen.



Yeah you are kind of a downer CR, LOL, just teasin ya  It's good to know about all this, like I said to Butterfly.  I do need to be prepared and know all the ins and outs of Medicare


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Ya know what, Rocker? Not everybody has to pay for the Medicare supplement. And not everybody has to pay tax on their SS. Medicare supplement is dependent on the state where you reside and the coverage you choose. If there's a state income tax, that also depends on the state where you reside. Some states tax SS; some don't.

Maybe it's a good idea to NOT make sweeping generalizations. In Michigan, we paid $65/month for our supplement, nothing for Part D. We paid nothing for either of them in Kentucky. I pay nothing for my Medicare supplement or Part D in Georgia, and I pay no State or Federal income tax. Period.

I'm happy for you, Denise. Having a jingle in your jeans and knowing that you can pay your own way? Priceless!


----------



## avrp

No SS tax in Indiana either! Woo Hoo!


----------



## Ameriscot

nwlady said:


> Thanks much  Now I know what it's like to win the lottery, well, almost!  No, I take it back, it is like winning the lottery for me, LOL!!



  I know what you mean. We were gobsmacked to find that my husband, who never lived or worked in the US, is entitled to SS based on me.  Not a lot, but better than a kick in the behind.  And I get a bigger UK pension than I earned because of being married to him. I love unexpected money!


----------



## Lon

Congrats on your first check Denise. Don't forget those Senior Discounts that you are now eligible for.


----------



## AZ Jim

Lon said:


> Congrats on your first check Denise. Don't forget those Senior Discounts that you are now eligible for.



Most senior discounts start at 50-55 Lon.


----------



## avrp

...and remember, you have to ask for the senior discounts.... They don't offer.


----------



## Denise1952

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Ya know what, Rocker? Not everybody has to pay for the Medicare supplement. And not everybody has to pay tax on their SS. Medicare supplement is dependent on the state where you reside and the coverage you choose. If there's a state income tax, that also depends on the state where you reside. Some states tax SS; some don't.
> 
> Maybe it's a good idea to NOT make sweeping generalizations. In Michigan, we paid $65/month for our supplement, nothing for Part D. We paid nothing for either of them in Kentucky. I pay nothing for my Medicare supplement or Part D in Georgia, and I pay no State or Federal income tax. Period.
> 
> I'm happy for you, Denise. Having a jingle in your jeans and knowing that you can pay your own way? Priceless!



Oh yesssssss, a jingle in my jeans  Boy, I've become so frugal I am counting each penny, but as long as I don't become a recluse afraid I might drop/lose a penny when I go out, it is going to so nice.  Of course, I may have to find something else to complain about, LOLLLLLL!!


----------



## Denise1952

marty said:


> ...and remember, you have to ask for the senior discounts.... They don't offer.



You are so right, and I do forget, often.  Someone, I think it was my sis, just the other day reminded me they won't tell you, and I can see why.  Geesh, they might say it to a person that isn't a senior yet, LOL!! Oh boy, arggggggg!!


----------



## ronaldj

my jingle in my pocket doesn't jingle anymore...my pants have grown to tight....


----------



## Denise1952

LOL, well those dang pants do tend to shrink up don't theylayful:


----------



## Raven

Hello Denise, Just saw this thread and I'm so happy for you.
How great to get your first check and what a relief it must be.
Congratulations, it's time you had something good happen.
I love my government checks!


----------



## Denise1952

Thanks Raven  I am kind of glad I had that time of little to no dough because I think I will manage what I have much better now, lol!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I love my government checks, too:love_heart: I call them my Rocking Chair Money


----------

